# balt. bottle club meeting



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2007)

hi everyone, went to our balt. bottle club meeting/ chritmas party last fri. everyone had a great time and lots of bottles.  1st pic.  are some club members wishing everyone a merry christmas.  the other pics. are some of the bottles for sale,  thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2007)

bottles


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2007)

more bottles


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2007)

another pic.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Rhona...

 Nice selection of bottles here... I'll take all the flasks in the first picture!!![8D][8D][8D]

 Wayne


----------



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2007)

Rhona thanks for sharing those pics.  We love pics.  Looks like you all had a fun time.    Paul


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 20, 2007)

hi wayne and paul,  thanks for looking.  in the 1st pic. i love the lavender bottle. i don't know what it is and i dought i could aford it. but it sure is pretty. paul, we did have a really good time.  there where a lot more bottles there that i didn't get pics. of.  i took these when everyone went to eat [].     rhona


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Rhona, Since you are a club member do you get in early for the Baltimore show?  Or do you setup with a table to sell?  I almost got to go to the show last year but then had to cover for somebody on vacation.  I heard it's a great show. That lavender bottle is pretty.  It looks pretty old too.  Good luck collecting and thanks for sharing pics, I love pics.   Paul []


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 21, 2007)

hi paul,  i set up a table at the show. this will be my 3rd year.  would be real nice if you can get to the show in march, i like meeting the members from the forum as much as the bottles[].    rhona


----------



## jsloan (Dec 27, 2007)

Christmas cheer abounded!
 Thanks for the pictures. I always enjoy seeing other people's antique bottles and hearing about club activities.

 --Joshua


----------

